# Photo Emulsion screen exposure in sun



## allancaps (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm from the Philippines and inasmuch as I wanted to follow most of the techniques discussed here in the forums about using emulsion being exposed to exposure setups with black lights, they just don't have that here (where I live, it's more like a province). 

So I'm left with exposing the emulsion under the sun. It seems though that not many do this. I've read some posts from my countrymen, but I can't seem to figure out the correct exposure times . I've also read about step testing, but can I achieve that when exposing under the sun? Plus, is it advisable to dry the emulsion coating using a hair dryer? I did a test exposure, but I think I overexposed, making the design hard to washout.

Thanks, that's about all my problems so far. Help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You can use the sun. Do not use a hair dryer- the heat will damage the screen. 
Step test will be hard, an exposure calculator would be better.
IF the emulsion is too hard to wash out, expose shorter period of time.


----------



## allancaps (Jan 5, 2009)

how do you go about the exposure calculator? Thanks!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You have to order one- it's a film positive. 35.00


----------



## edisback2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

allancaps said:


> Hi, I'm from the Philippines and inasmuch as I wanted to follow most of the techniques discussed here in the forums about using emulsion being exposed to exposure setups with black lights, they just don't have that here (where I live, it's more like a province).
> 
> So I'm left with exposing the emulsion under the sun. It seems though that not many do this. I've read some posts from my countrymen, but I can't seem to figure out the correct exposure times . I've also read about step testing, but can I achieve that when exposing under the sun? Plus, is it advisable to dry the emulsion coating using a hair dryer? I did a test exposure, but I think I overexposed, making the design hard to washout.
> 
> Thanks, that's about all my problems so far. Help would be very much appreciated!


Allan, if you can make a box and put several light bulb (UV) if available it will work. The sun specially in PI is very inconsistent specially on rainy days.
e mail mo ako kung may tanung ka pa [email protected]


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I posted an answer on sun exposure here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19817.html#post121127


----------



## rastarcocot (Apr 2, 2011)

ang sa akin lang mon
30 seconds ko lng ineexpose sa araw (mainit na mainit )
pero kung katamtaman lang ang init mga 50 seconds at pag makulimlim mga 2 minuto 
sa akin lang yun mon pero epektibo naman
ewan ko sa iba


----------



## rastarcocot (Apr 2, 2011)

ang sa akin lang mon
30 seconds ko lng ineexpose sa araw (mainit na mainit )
pero kung katamtaman lang ang init mga 50 seconds at pag makulimlim mga 2 minuto 
sa akin lang yun mon pero epektibo naman
ewan ko sa iba


----------



## jeangarcia214 (Oct 31, 2012)

hello po..ako gamit ko elmers glue 3 secs lng burn na xa..kya lng d gnun ka ganda ung details parang zigzag na sobrang liit ung lines..ano po ba gamit nyong emulsion?


----------

